# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Jane Austen. Pride and Prejudice

## Gvidon

Все знают, что молодой человек, располагающий средствами, должен подыскивать себе жену. 
Как бы мало ни были известны намерения и взгляды такого человека после того, как он поселился на новом месте, эта истина настолько прочно овладевает умами неподалеку живущих семейств, что на него тут же начинают смотреть как на законную добычу той или другой соседской дочки. 
__________________
It is a truth universally acknowledged, that a single man in possession of a good fortune, must be in want of a wife. 
However little known the feelings or views of such a man may be on his first entering a neighbourhood, this truth is so well fixed in the minds of the surrounding families, that he is considered the rightful property of some one or other of their daughters  http://depositfiles.com/files/7510892

----------

